# 48V 2.8 kWh Li Tech 14 cell Lithium ion Battery 50 Ah



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

48V 2.8 kWh Li Tech 14 cell Lithium ion Battery 50 Ah On Ebay

Price: $665.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/48V-2-8-kWh-Li-Tech-14-cell-Lithium-ion-Battery-50-Ah/143212590819?


----------

